# V-twin engine steam/air engine moves Gas engine trailer



## popnrattle (Sep 17, 2015)

Hello, this is some of my antique stuff on the trailer. Had to figure a way to put the trailer tongue-first in order to have access to the JD garden tractor and squirrel-cage fan. Also,serves as a good way to hook it to the truck to take to engine shows. Here it is on about 30 psi.
   Notice that in order for this configuration to work each valve is acutated by the cylinder but times the air for the other cylinder. Also the 90 degree V between cylinders is accomodates the normal steam engine timing of the crank and the valve. Only the air lines are reversed. Hope i explained that correctly. Later, RT.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rY6fIj7PhnE[/ame]


----------



## 10K Pete (Sep 17, 2015)

That is soooo cool! Now you've got me thinking. I frequently have to
move trailers around here and I'm wondering if an air engine could be
fit to the hand dolly... Hmmmm.

Pete


----------

